# firefox mit adblock



## DarkSean (29. Oktober 2005)

als browser verwende ich firefox. jetzt hab ich mir die adblock erweiterung zugelegt. doch das problem ist jetzt, dass alle flashs automatisch geblockt werden, obwohl davon nichts in den einstellungen steht. wie kann das sein?

Sean


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

schalte mal im Adblock-Menü (bei mir unter "Tools", k.A. wie es in der deutschen Version heisst) den Punkt "Overlay flash (for left click)" ab. Ansonsten poste mal, was bei Dir unter "preferences" eingetragen ist.

Gruß
.


----------



## DarkSean (29. Oktober 2005)

Super jetzt gehts danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2005)

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann mir einen kleinen Kommentar nicht verkneifen.
Ich finde Adblocker reichlich uncool, solange sie kategorisch versuchen, alle Werbung auf
allen Webseiten zu unterdrücken. Viele Webseiten, wie auch tutorials.de finanzieren sich
ausschließlich über die Werbung und können nur deshalb Inhalte bzw. Foren kostenlos
anbieten. Wer absichtlich diesen Finanzierungsweg abschneidet, indem er die Werbung
blockiert, der spricht sich damit in vielen Fällen gegen diese Finanzierungsform aus und
sorgt mit dafür, dass kostenlose Webinhalte immer schwerer zu betreiben sind.

Ich weiß nicht, wie du deinen Adblocker einsetzt.
Aber vielleicht denkst du und die anderen Leser mal einen Moment darüber nach. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. Oktober 2005)

Na ja,

Lösungen, die technisch möglich und verfügbar sind, werden immer auch eingesetzt werden. An die "Moral" einer Benutzerschicht zu appelieren, wird in den meisten Fällen scheitern (bei rechtlicher Handhabe kann das schon anders aussehen; Stichwort: Raubkopie).

Obwohl z.B. AdBlock Wildcards in den URLs erlaubt, versucht dieses PlugIn nicht von vorneherein, die gesamte Werbung auf allen Webseiten zu unterdrücken - vielmehr können einzelne Objekte gezielt (wohlgemerkt: mit Wildcards) "abgeschaltet" werden. Die Funktion "Overlay flash" halte ich allerdings auch für Unsinn, da sie kategorisch sämtliche Flash-Elemente verdeckt.

Dass Adblocker zumehmend attraktiver werden, hat wohl weniger mit relativ unaufdringlichen Google-Ads oder statischen Anzeigegrafiken zu tun (die ich auch nicht blockiere), sondern eher mit dem inflationären Gebrauch blinkender und piepsender Flash(-Overlay)-Werbung, die die Konzentration und den Lesefluss erheblich stört. ... was den Benutzer ohne probate "Gegenmaßnamen" im Zweifelsfall dazu verleitet, die betreffende Seite überhaupt nicht mehr zu besuchen.

Gruß
.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Oktober 2005)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...eher mit dem inflationären Gebrauch blinkender und piepsender Flash(-Overlay)-Werbung ...


Das stimmt. Und deshalb hab ich auch nix gegen Adblocker allgemein.
Nur eben gegen Versuche, pauschal alles an Werbung zu unterdrücken. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DarkSean (29. Oktober 2005)

hhm ich hab noch ne frage, nämlich öfnnen sich auf manchen seiten frames, die ich aber nicht ganz blocken kann, nur halt den inhalt (das fenster ist weiterhin da). wie kann ich das ganze frame blocken?


----------



## Technomausi (30. Oktober 2005)

Du musst entweder unten auf Adblock klicken und alles nach der Reihe druchgehen und gucken, wo ne blinkende gestrichelte Linie auftaucht oder einfach den Inhalt sperren, neu Laden und weg isser, das Fenster wird ohne den Inhalt nicht mehr aufgehen, mach ich auch so 

@Martin 
Im Prinzip geb ich dir Recht, allerdings blockt der Adblocker von Firefox mit den richtigen Einstellungen, normalerweise garnichts, ausser Popups, das andere kann manuell alles geblockt werden. GoggleAds oder andere statische Werbung blende ich im Normalfall auch garnicht aus, wenn mir da aber so nen blöder Layer die ganze Zeit vor der Nase rumturnt, dann bin ich langsam aber sicher echt genervt. Layer sind für mich eine Art Aufforderung zu klicken und wer meint, er müsse sich sowas auf seine Seite platzieren, gut, aber ich meide diese dann oder aber, da ich jetzt den Adblocker vom Firefox drin habe, wird der Layer einfach gekillt.  Werbung schön und gut, kann sich auch jeder auf seine Seite packen, hab ich selber ja auch, aber sobald jemand meint er müsse sich Layer draufhauen ist echt Ende, das ist in meinen Augen die dümmste Idee, die es je gab.


----------

